# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تک فرزندایی که امسال کنکور دادید بیاید

## Bahar1377

خسته شدم از توقعات مادرم. توقع داره در هر شرایطی شاد باشم. بابا منم آدمم حق دارم ناراحت باشم ، یه وقتایی گریه کنم
مامانم وقتی حال خراب منو میبینه بغض میکنه و شدیدا ناراحت میشه :Yahoo (19): 
حتی زمانیکه واسه کنکور میخوندم همش نظارت میکرد. هر روز باید ساعت مطالعم و میپرسید. کلافم کرده بود. منم از ترس اینکه ناراحت نشه  و دعوا راه نندازه خالی میبستم. خیلی دوست داشتم مستقل باشم. حس میکنم نصف فشارهایی که تو سال کنکور روم بود بر اثر رفتارای مامانم بود.

حالا برعکس بابام بی خیال. اصلا کاری به کارم نداره، فقط در حد سلام و خداحافظ. 

از طرفی هم من هیچ دوست و رفیقی تو سال کنکور نداشتم. و با هیچ کس نمیتونستم حرف بزنم و درد دل کنم. یعنی از بس تو خودم ریختم حس میکنم ۷۰ سالم شده. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 

شما چه مشکلاتی داشتید؟ میتونید درکم کنید؟ ؟؟!!!
حالا به نظرتون باید چه رفتاری با خانوادم داشته باشم؟

----------


## Sana77

شما که رتبه کنکورتون خوب شده .دیگه از چی نارحتید الان؟ 
شایدم منظورتون کلیه؟

----------


## nikman

> خسته شدم از توقعات مادرم. توقع داره در هر شرایطی شاد باشم. بابا منم آدمم حق دارم ناراحت باشم ، یه وقتایی گریه کنم
> مامانم وقتی حال خراب منو میبینه بغض میکنه و شدیدا ناراحت میشه
> حتی زمانیکه واسه کنکور میخوندم همش نظارت میکرد. هر روز باید ساعت مطالعم و میپرسید. کلافم کرده بود. منم از ترس اینکه ناراحت نشه  و دعوا راه نندازه خالی میبستم. خیلی دوست داشتم مستقل باشم. حس میکنم نصف فشارهایی که تو سال کنکور روم بود بر اثر رفتارای مامانم بود.
> 
> حالا برعکس بابام بی خیال. اصلا کاری به کارم نداره، فقط در حد سلام و خداحافظ. 
> 
> از طرفی هم من هیچ دوست و رفیقی تو سال کنکور نداشتم. و با هیچ کس نمیتونستم حرف بزنم و درد دل کنم. یعنی از بس تو خودم ریختم حس میکنم ۷۰ سالم شده.
> 
> شما چه مشکلاتی داشتید؟ میتونید درکم کنید؟ ؟؟!!!
> حالا به نظرتون باید چه رفتاری با خانوادم داشته باشم؟


این مشکل رو فقط شما نداری خواهر،مورد ها زیاده مثل شما
ولی
بهترین راه حل صحبت کردن با مادر گرامیتونه،بهش بگی از چه رفتارهایی بدت میاد.
با مخفی کاری که چیزی حل نمیشه!

----------


## mehrab98

> خسته شدم از توقعات مادرم. توقع داره در هر شرایطی شاد باشم. بابا منم آدمم حق دارم ناراحت باشم ، یه وقتایی گریه کنم
> مامانم وقتی حال خراب منو میبینه بغض میکنه و شدیدا ناراحت میشه
> حتی زمانیکه واسه کنکور میخوندم همش نظارت میکرد. هر روز باید ساعت مطالعم و میپرسید. کلافم کرده بود. منم از ترس اینکه ناراحت نشه  و دعوا راه نندازه خالی میبستم. خیلی دوست داشتم مستقل باشم. حس میکنم نصف فشارهایی که تو سال کنکور روم بود بر اثر رفتارای مامانم بود.
> 
> حالا برعکس بابام بی خیال. اصلا کاری به کارم نداره، فقط در حد سلام و خداحافظ. 
> 
> از طرفی هم من هیچ دوست و رفیقی تو سال کنکور نداشتم. و با هیچ کس نمیتونستم حرف بزنم و درد دل کنم. یعنی از بس تو خودم ریختم حس میکنم ۷۰ سالم شده.
> 
> شما چه مشکلاتی داشتید؟ میتونید درکم کنید؟ ؟؟!!!
> حالا به نظرتون باید چه رفتاری با خانوادم داشته باشم؟


سلام این مشکل فقط مال تک فرزندا نیست 
خیلیا این مشکلو دارن . 
 مادرتون از سر دلسوزی میخواد ک دخترش همیشه شاد باشه ولی نمیدونه آدم یه زمانایی به فضا نیاز داره برای تنهایی و فکر کردن شایدم گریه کردن درباره چیزایی که ایده آل نبوده تو زندگیش. 
به نظرم بهترین کار اینه از طریق یه بزرگی تو فامیل مثل مادر بزرگ دایی خاله کسی که رو مادرت نفوذ داره مطرح کنی مشکلتو بعدم دوتایی برید پیش یک روانشناس خانواده تا این رابطه مادر فرزندی نواقص و عیباش برطرف بشه برای هر دو طرف.

----------


## Shah1n

> خسته شدم از توقعات مادرم. توقع داره در هر شرایطی شاد باشم. بابا منم آدمم حق دارم ناراحت باشم ، یه وقتایی گریه کنم
> مامانم وقتی حال خراب منو میبینه بغض میکنه و شدیدا ناراحت میشه
> حتی زمانیکه واسه کنکور میخوندم همش نظارت میکرد. هر روز باید ساعت مطالعم و میپرسید. کلافم کرده بود. منم از ترس اینکه ناراحت نشه  و دعوا راه نندازه خالی میبستم. خیلی دوست داشتم مستقل باشم. حس میکنم نصف فشارهایی که تو سال کنکور روم بود بر اثر رفتارای مامانم بود.
> 
> حالا برعکس بابام بی خیال. اصلا کاری به کارم نداره، فقط در حد سلام و خداحافظ. 
> 
> از طرفی هم من هیچ دوست و رفیقی تو سال کنکور نداشتم. و با هیچ کس نمیتونستم حرف بزنم و درد دل کنم. یعنی از بس تو خودم ریختم حس میکنم ۷۰ سالم شده.
> 
> شما چه مشکلاتی داشتید؟ میتونید درکم کنید؟ ؟؟!!!
> حالا به نظرتون باید چه رفتاری با خانوادم داشته باشم؟


اين مشكلات ربطي به تك فرزند بودن نداره
درك ميكنم
منم مشكلات خاص خودمو با خانواده دارم و اون مدت كوتاهي كه خوابگاه بودم واقعا راحتتر بودم
چاره اي نيست بايد سازش كني
به سر روانشناس هم برو كمكت ميكنه
سعي كن ديدگاهت رو عوض كني با اينكه اصل مموضوعو عوض نميكنه اما كمك كننده س
به هر حال سعي كن با ديگران بيشتر ارتباط برقرار كني
خودتو سرگرم كن و زياد بيكار نمون چون باعث ميشه هي فكر كني و در طولاني مدت به افسردگي تبديل شه
تنها نيستي نصف جووناي مملكت اينشكلي شدن
البته تو دختر ها شايع تره
همين سعي كن لذت ببري از زندگي يه روانشناس رفتن هم قطعا كمك كننده (راه حل بلدم ولي خودم اجرا نميكنم :Yahoo (20): )

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام این مشکل فقط مال تک فرزندا نیست 
> خیلیا این مشکلو دارن . 
>  مادرتون از سر دلسوزی میخواد ک دخترش همیشه شاد باشه ولی نمیدونه آدم یه زمانایی به فضا نیاز داره برای تنهایی و فکر کردن شایدم گریه کردن درباره چیزایی که ایده آل نبوده تو زندگیش. 
> به نظرم بهترین کار اینه از طریق یه بزرگی تو فامیل مثل مادر بزرگ دایی خاله کسی که رو مادرت نفوذ داره مطرح کنی مشکلتو بعدم دوتایی برید پیش یک روانشناس خانواده تا این رابطه مادر فرزندی نواقص و عیباش برطرف بشه برای هر دو طرف.


میدونی چیه مامانم معلمه حس میکنم یه وقتایی فکر میکنه من شاگردشم.
بعد مامانم رو همه آدمای فامیل نفوذ داره. همه وقتی به مشکل برمیخورند زنگ میزنند باهاش مشورت می کنند و ازش راه حل میخواند. به نوعی عقل کل فامیل حساب میشه.
منم دوست داشتم یه نفر و توفامیل داشتم که بتونم باهاش حرف بزنم، اما متاسفانه اونم موجود نیست. 
بازم ممنونم از راهنماییت

----------


## mehrab98

> میدونی چیه مامانم معلمه حس میکنم یه وقتایی فکر میکنه من شاگردشم.
> بعد مامانم رو همه آدمای فامیل نفوذ داره. همه وقتی به مشکل برمیخورند زنگ میزنند باهاش مشورت می کنند و ازش راه حل میخواند. به نوعی عقل کل فامیل حساب میشه.
> منم دوست داشتم یه نفر و توفامیل داشتم که بتونم باهاش حرف بزنم، اما متاسفانه اونم موجود نیست. 
> بازم ممنونم از راهنماییت


نمیخوام به عصیان و سرکشی دعوتت کنم اما استقلال فکریتو طلب کن که حقته و باید بهت داده بشه ، البته از راه های کاملا نرم و دوستانه. 
تو دیگ بزرگ شدی و داری مستقل میشی ، اگ شهر دیگه دانشگاه بری و کمی دورتر بشی راحت تر میشی اما صورت مسئله همچنان پا برجاس..باید مشکل از ریشه حل بشه
یا مثل خود من و خیلیای دیگه یه گوشت در باشه یکی هم دروازه که دیگ بهت فشارم نیاد

----------


## Bahar1377

> اين مشكلات ربطي به تك فرزند بودن نداره
> درك ميكنم
> منم مشكلات خاص خودمو با خانواده دارم و اون مدت كوتاهي كه خوابگاه بودم واقعا راحتتر بودم
> چاره اي نيست بايد سازش كني
> به سر روانشناس هم برو كمكت ميكنه
> سعي كن ديدگاهت رو عوض كني با اينكه اصل مموضوعو عوض نميكنه اما كمك كننده س
> به هر حال سعي كن با ديگران بيشتر ارتباط برقرار كني
> خودتو سرگرم كن و زياد بيكار نمون چون باعث ميشه هي فكر كني و در طولاني مدت به افسردگي تبديل شه
> تنها نيستي نصف جووناي مملكت اينشكلي شدن
> ...


ممنونم از راهنماییتون. افسردگی که دارم پیش روانپزشک رفتم، بهم قرص داد.
از روانشناس هم خاطره ی بد دارم متاسفانه. 
یه اقایی بود که بسیار ادعای مومن بودن میکرد ولی خیلی هوسباز بود و یه اتفاقی تو کلینیکش افتاد برام که از اونجا افسردگیم شدیدتر شد و به نوعی نابود شدم.

----------


## nikman

> میدونی چیه مامانم معلمه حس میکنم یه وقتایی فکر میکنه من شاگردشم.
> بعد مامانم رو همه آدمای فامیل نفوذ داره. همه وقتی به مشکل برمیخورند زنگ میزنند باهاش مشورت می کنند و ازش راه حل میخواند. به نوعی عقل کل فامیل حساب میشه.
> منم دوست داشتم یه نفر و توفامیل داشتم که بتونم باهاش حرف بزنم، اما متاسفانه اونم موجود نیست. 
> بازم ممنونم از راهنماییت


یه بار شهامت به خرج بده،حرف های دلتو به مادرت بگو

اینقدر هم بهونه نیار :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام این مشکل فقط مال تک فرزندا نیست 
> خیلیا این مشکلو دارن . 
>  مادرتون از سر دلسوزی میخواد ک دخترش همیشه شاد باشه ولی نمیدونه آدم یه زمانایی به فضا نیاز داره برای تنهایی و فکر کردن شایدم گریه کردن درباره چیزایی که ایده آل نبوده تو زندگیش. 
> به نظرم بهترین کار اینه از طریق یه بزرگی تو فامیل مثل مادر بزرگ دایی خاله کسی که رو مادرت نفوذ داره مطرح کنی مشکلتو بعدم دوتایی برید پیش یک روانشناس خانواده تا این رابطه مادر فرزندی نواقص و عیباش برطرف بشه برای هر دو طرف.


میدونی چیه پدر مادرم سنشون بالاس و مریضی های مختلفی دارند. دلم نمیاد بزارم برم شهرستان. الان به من احتیاج دارند که تو کارای خونه کمک کنم و اگه مریض شدند پرستاریشون و کنم.

----------


## Bahar1377

> یه بار شهامت به خرج بده،حرف های دلتو به مادرت بگو
> 
> اینقدر هم بهونه نیار


باشه، سعیم و میکنم.

----------


## DR.del

شما الان کنکوری هستین یا دانشجویین؟؟ اگر دانشجویین که دانشگاه پر دوست و رفیقه میتونین هرچند تا خواستین انتخاب کنین و تا میتونین صحبت و درد و دل کنین. ولی اگر دانشجو نیستین که یه مقدار دوست و رفیق پیدا کردن سخته. اینروزا هم ماشاالله مردم انقدر مشکلات دارن که متاسفانه حوصله شنیدن درد و دل کس دیگه ای رو ندارن.
در مورد مادرتون هم همینجوریه و ربطی به تک فرزند بودن نداره خود من خواهرم اگر ناراحت بشه عین شما مادرم خیلی غصه میخوره براش ولی برعکس اگر من افسردگی فوق حاد هم بگیرم برای کسی اهمیت نداره چون پسر باید قوی باشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
شما اگر نگران مادرتی که این چیزا عادیه و میتونی بهش بگی زیاد نگرانت نباشه اگر نگران خودتی که بالاخره سعی کن یجوری با خودت خلوت کنی و حل و فصل کنی اینم بگم مستقل بودن الکی نیست یسری دردسرا داره که ممکنه خودت از مستقلیت پشیمون بشی

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنونم از راهنماییتون. افسردگی که دارم پیش روانپزشک رفتم، بهم قرص داد.
> از روانشناس هم خاطره ی بد دارم متاسفانه. 
> یه اقایی بود که بسیار ادعای مومن بودن میکرد ولی خیلی هوسباز بود و یه اتفاقی تو کلینیکش افتاد برام که از اونجا افسردگیم شدیدتر شد و به نوعی نابود شدم.


همه روانشناس ها بد نيستن
مطب رفتنو دوس نداري و از مرد روانشناس خاطره بد داري؟
خيلي راحت تو برنامه اسنپ روانشناس زن هست كه دقيقه اي هزينه ميگيرن براي روانشناسي تلفني باهاشون تماس بگير
روانپزشك قرص تجويز ميكنه اما حرفاي روانشناس آرامش بيشتري برات مياره چون راه حل ميدن بر اساس مشكلت
فقط كسي ميتونه كمكت كنه كه هم اطلاعات كافي داشته باشه درباره زندگي خصوصيت و هم اينكه دانشش رو داشته باشه ماها نميتونيم كمك چنداني كنيم كه اي كاش ميتونستيم

----------


## Bahar1377

> شما الان کنکوری هستین یا دانشجویین؟؟ اگر دانشجویین که دانشگاه پر دوست و رفیقه میتونین هرچند تا خواستین انتخاب کنین و تا میتونین صحبت و درد و دل کنین. ولی اگر دانشجو نیستین که یه مقدار دوست و رفیق پیدا کردن سخته. اینروزا هم ماشاالله مردم انقدر مشکلات دارن که متاسفانه حوصله شنیدن درد و دل کس دیگه ای رو ندارن.
> در مورد مادرتون هم همینجوریه و ربطی به تک فرزند بودن نداره خود من خواهرم اگر ناراحت بشه عین شما مادرم خیلی غصه میخوره براش ولی برعکس اگر من افسردگی فوق حاد هم بگیرم برای کسی اهمیت نداره چون پسر باید قوی باشه
> شما اگر نگران مادرتی که این چیزا عادیه و میتونی بهش بگی زیاد نگرانت نباشه اگر نگران خودتی که بالاخره سعی کن یجوری با خودت خلوت کنی و حل و فصل کنی اینم بگم مستقل بودن الکی نیست یسری دردسرا داره که ممکنه خودت از مستقلیت پشیمون بشی


چندساله پشت کنکورم، امسال میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم برم. اما دانشگاه ها مجازیه متاسفانه نمیشه رفیق فابریک پیدا کرد
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Bahar1377

> همه روانشناس ها بد نيستن
> مطب رفتنو دوس نداري و از مرد روانشناس خاطره بد داري؟
> خيلي راحت تو برنامه اسنپ روانشناس زن هست كه دقيقه اي هزينه ميگيرن براي روانشناسي تلفني باهاشون تماس بگير
> روانپزشك قرص تجويز ميكنه اما حرفاي روانشناس آرامش بيشتري برات مياره چون راه حل ميدن بر اساس مشكلت
> فقط كسي ميتونه كمكت كنه كه هم اطلاعات كافي داشته باشه درباره زندگي خصوصيت و هم اينكه دانشش رو داشته باشه ماها نميتونيم كمك چنداني كنيم كه اي كاش ميتونستيم


خییلی ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتید .سعی میکنم دیدم و عوض کنم، البته ایندفعه حتما پیش یه روانشناس خانم میرم

----------


## Bahar1377

میگم دوستان نظرتون چیه به جای اینکه برم پرستاری ، روانشناسی برم؟
چون خودم اصلا علاقه ندارم به پرستاری و فقط به خاطر پرستیژ و بازار کارش میخوام برم.
ولی روانشناسی و واقعا علاقه دارم.

----------


## ha.hg

*سلام 
منم تاحدودی همینه شرایطم  تک نیستم و بچه اخریم
روم حساس نیستن واسه درس و اینا ولی میگن شاد باش برو بیرون با دوستات صحبت کن  ولی منم حرفای دلم رو نمیگم  یعنی اصلا نشده که بگم همش تو خودم میریزم
باورت میشه  هنوز اسم کنکور میارم مامانم میگه بچه ها خالت هر 5تاشون سال اول کنکورشون قبول شدن بعد جالب اینه که همشون کار مرتبت با رشتشون رو ندارن همش فکر می کنن در کل قبول نشدم ولی همون سال اول هم میتونستم برم ولی خب نمیشه که هر رشته ای رفت.

در کل یه وضعیه ولی سعی کن بیخیال باشی
 چاره ای نیس متاسفانه*

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


میگم دوستان نظرتون چیه به جای اینکه برم پرستاری ، روانشناسی برم؟
چون خودم اصلا علاقه ندارم به پرستاری و فقط به خاطر پرستیژ و بازار کارش میخوام برم.
ولی روانشناسی و واقعا علاقه دارم.


 اشتباه منو نکن منم روانشناسی ترم 3ام ولی اگه شرایط باشه دوباره کنکور میدم*

----------


## Shah1n

> میگم دوستان نظرتون چیه به جای اینکه برم پرستاری ، روانشناسی برم؟
> چون خودم اصلا علاقه ندارم به پرستاری و فقط به خاطر پرستیژ و بازار کارش میخوام برم.
> ولی روانشناسی و واقعا علاقه دارم.


اگه از ته دلت ميخاي برو
بازاركار براي كسي معني ميده كه علاقه اي نداره يا علاقه شو نميشناسه
تو هركاري بهترين باشي جاي خودتو باز ميكني اين يه واقعيته نه يه كليشه
البتهتوجه داشته باش كه علاقه ت واقعي باشه نه صرفا يه علاقه گذرا كه بعد از انتخاب رشته پشيمونت كنه

----------


## Bahar1377

> *سلام 
> منم تاحدودی همینه شرایطم  تک نیستم و بچه اخریم
> روم حساس نیستن واسه درس و اینا ولی میگن شاد باش برو بیرون با دوستات صحبت کن  ولی منم حرفای دلم رو نمیگم  یعنی اصلا نشده که بگم همش تو خودم میریزم
> باورت میشه  هنوز اسم کنکور میارم مامانم میگه بچه ها خالت هر 5تاشون سال اول کنکورشون قبول شدن بعد جالب اینه که همشون کار مرتبت با رشتشون رو ندارن همش فکر می کنن در کل قبول نشدم ولی همون سال اول هم میتونستم برم ولی خب نمیشه که هر رشته ای رفت.
> 
> در کل یه وضعیه ولی سعی کن بیخیال باشی
>  چاره ای نیس متاسفانه*


شانس هم نداریم. مامانم امروز رتبه ۳۰۰ انسانی و میزد تو سر ۵۰۰۰ تجربی من.
قبول دارم طرف رتبش خوب شده اما درسای انسانی کجا، درسای تجربی کجا.رقابتی هم که تو تجربی هست اصلا تو انسانی نیست.

----------


## Bahar1377

> *
> 
>  اشتباه منو نکن منم روانشناسی ترم 3ام ولی اگه شرایط باشه دوباره کنکور میدم*


عجب :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


شانس هم نداریم. مامانم امروز رتبه ۳۰۰ انسانی و میزد تو سر ۵۰۰۰ تجربی من.
قبول دارم طرف رتبش خوب شده اما درسای انسانی کجا، درسای تجربی کجا.رقابتی هم که تو تجربی هست اصلا تو انسانی نیست.


چی بگم والا باید بسازیم دیگه
راستی اینم نوشتم توی  تاپیک نظر دانشجویان در مورد رشته ها شاید کمکت کرد:
متاسفانه هر چی که میگذره اون چیزی که فکر میکردم نیس .اینا جزو تصوراتم بود :
1. موقع تحقیق بهم گفتن رشته کاربردی هستش  و در زندگی هم می تونی استفاده کنی و در حالی که بعضی موارد اصلا امکان پذیر نیس .
2.خوندن کتابای غیر درسی روانشناسی جذابه گاهی هم میخونم ولی واسه بالا  بردن اطلاعات و تفریحی هستش  و با همین تصور این رشته رو زدم .اما کتابای  دانشگاه مطالب حدود 80 درصد به بالا حفظیه و منم متاسفانه وضعیت  منم داغون  کلا با حفظی مشکل دارم .
مطالب ملموس نیس و فقط تئوریه(البته چند واحد عملی داره) که این مورد واقعا فهم مطالب رو دشوار میکنه
یکی ازمعایبش این هست که روی رفتار و شخصیت حساس میشه فرد .
یکی از ویژگی هایی که یه روانشناس باید داشته اینه که بتونه احساساتش رو  کنترل کنه مثلا یکی از دوستام میگفت رفتم مشاوره  مشکلم رو که گفتم  اون  روانشناس زده زیر گریه 
از نظر ادامه تحصیلش عالیه ولی بازار کار همش بستگی به فرد داره واسه  موفقیت توی این رشته خوندن کتابای ادبی و غیر درسی و تقویت زبان خارجه خیلی  مهمه
استخدامی هم اکثر سازمان ها نیاز دارن 
البته  در مقطع ارشد موقعیت های شغلی روانشناسی عمومی بیشتره و ظرفیت پذیرش بالایی هم داره .
پارسال بین ادامه دادن این رشته و کنکور مجدد مونده بودم ولی الان چند ماه  هس که جدی بهش فکر کردم و متوجه شدم بدرد این رشته نمیخورم در صورت  تمدیدکنکور حتما شرکت می کنم
واقعا پشیمونم از انتخابم*

----------


## Bahar1377

> اگه از ته دلت ميخاي برو
> بازاركار براي كسي معني ميده كه علاقه اي نداره يا علاقه شو نميشناسه
> تو هركاري بهترين باشي جاي خودتو باز ميكني اين يه واقعيته نه يه كليشه
> البتهتوجه داشته باش كه علاقه ت واقعي باشه نه صرفا يه علاقه گذرا كه بعد از انتخاب رشته پشيمونت كنه


از کجا بفهمم علاقم واقعیه؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Bahar1377

> *
> 
> چی بگم والا باید بسازیم دیگه
> راستی اینم نوشتم توی  تاپیک نظر دانشجویان در مورد رشته ها شاید کمکت کرد:
> متاسفانه هر چی که میگذره اون چیزی که فکر میکردم نیس .اینا جزو تصوراتم بود :
> 1. موقع تحقیق بهم گفتن رشته کاربردی هستش  و در زندگی هم می تونی استفاده کنی و در حالی که بعضی موارد اصلا امکان پذیر نیس .
> 2.خوندن کتابای غیر درسی روانشناسی جذابه گاهی هم میخونم ولی واسه بالا  بردن اطلاعات و تفریحی هستش  و با همین تصور این رشته رو زدم .اما کتابای  دانشگاه مطالب حدود 80 درصد به بالا حفظیه و منم متاسفانه وضعیت  منم داغون  کلا با حفظی مشکل دارم .
> مطالب ملموس نیس و فقط تئوریه(البته چند واحد عملی داره) که این مورد واقعا فهم مطالب رو دشوار میکنه
> یکی ازمعایبش این هست که روی رفتار و شخصیت حساس میشه فرد .
> ...


میدونی من خییلی دوست دارم روانشناس بشم تا به بچه های کار، بچه هایی که تو بهزیستی اند و کسایی که مثل خودم خییلی تنها هستند کمک کنم.
ادبیاتمم خیلی خوبه و علاقه زیاد دارم . راستی یه سوال با لیسانس روانشناسی میشه وارد بازار کار شد؟

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


میدونی من خییلی دوست دارم روانشناس بشم تا به بچه های کار، بچه هایی که تو بهزیستی اند و کسایی که مثل خودم خییلی تنها هستند کمک کنم.
ادبیاتمم خیلی خوبه و علاقه زیاد دارم . راستی یه سوال با لیسانس روانشناسی میشه وارد بازار کار شد؟


اره استخدامیش خوبه تقریبا اکثرا سازمانها نیاز دارن*

----------


## DR.del

> چندساله پشت کنکورم، امسال میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم برم. اما دانشگاه ها مجازیه متاسفانه نمیشه رفیق فابریک پیدا کرد
> ممنون از راهنماییتون


دانشگاه تا ابد مجازی نمیمونه شما خودت برو دانشگاه دوست از آسمون میباره خودشون بهت میگن که به اکیپشون بپیوندی آدم کاریزماتیکی هم باشی که دیگه هیچی انقدر دوست پیدا میکنی وقت رفیق بازی پیدا نمیکنی
ضمنا پرستاری اگر میخوای بری یسری کار عملی دارین که زود شروع میشه اونارو نمیشه مجازی کرد
در کل نگران این چیزا نباش

----------


## Shah1n

> از کجا بفهمم علاقم واقعیه؟؟؟!!!


فكر كن روانشناسي
آيا حاضري بدون پول كار كني؟
آيا اگه بعدا كار نداشته باشي بازم ميري سمتش؟
آيا ميتوني بجز كتاباي دانشگاه مطالعه كني و حتي اندازه كنكور وقتتو بهش بدي؟
و خيلي سوالاي ديگه
ممكنه هيچكدوم از اينا پيش نياد ولي تو بايد خودتو بزاري تو بدترين شرايط ممكن و اگه بازم حاضر بودي بري سمتش يعني واقعا ميتوني به خاطرش از منافع باقي رشته ها بگذري

----------


## Bahar1377

> فكر كن روانشناسيآيا حاضري بدون پول كار كني؟آيا اگه بعدا كار نداشته باشي بازم ميري سمتش؟آيا ميتوني بجز كتاباي دانشگاه مطالعه كني و حتي اندازه كنكور وقتتو بهش بدي؟و خيلي سوالاي ديگهممكنه هيچكدوم از اينا پيش نياد ولي تو بايد خودتو بزاري تو بدترين شرايط ممكن و اگه بازم حاضر بودي بري سمتش يعني واقعا ميتوني به خاطرش از منافع باقي رشته ها بگذري


راهنماییتون دقیقا عین یه روانشناس حرفه ایه. ممنونم ازتون.امشب حتما به سوالاتون فکر میکنم.

----------


## lucifer1

> از کجا بفهمم علاقم واقعیه؟؟؟!!!


آخ آخ عجب سوالی پرسیدی حاظرم قسم بخورم 90 درصد که اینجاییم نمیدونیم علاقمون چیه بلکه همش به پیشینه برمیگرده که فلان شخص فلان جا یه حرفی زده و ما مشتاقش شدیم درحالی که شاید اصن اون چیزی که میگن نباشه و حتی 10 دقیقه درمورد اون چیزی که به ظاهر مورد علاقمونه تحقیق نکردیم و میریم توشو میبینیم چه اشتباهی کردیم  من برای پیدا کردن علاقم یک سری فاکتورا گذاشتم تا از این سردرگمی در بیام مثلا:
آینده شغلی. پرستیژ اجتماعی. درآمد. محیط کار . به نظره خودم این فاکتورا برای من بسه و سعی میکنم رشته ای رو انتخاب کنم که یک میانگین خوبو از اینا داشته باشه حالا شاید یکی فاکتوری مثل اوقات فراغت زیاد هم داشته باشه یا محیط کار براش انقدر اهمیت نداشته باشه و بیشتر درآمده مدنظر باشه ولی خب محیط برای من مهمه لزوما محیطی که برای شخصی خوشایند نیست چیزه عجیبی نیست یکی ممکنه مطب دندون پزشکی بره حالش بد شه یکی هم تو آسایشگاه روانپریش ها باشه اما خوشش بیاد بستگی به آدم داره
ولی خداییش روانشناسی خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (4):  بعده دیدن سریال sopranos علاقم 100 برابر بیشتر شد به این مبحث مخصوص روانشناسه خانوم  :Yahoo (1):  خیلی با کلاسه  :Yahoo (4):  خدا نصیبمون کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

